
How to Lose Weight, with the Help of Technology - nradov
https://www.wsj.com/articles/how-to-lose-weight-with-the-help-of-technology-11549377609
======
chmaynard
Useful information and advice, along with a little tongue-in-cheek humor:

    
    
        > So I turned to my favorite source of wisdom: Facebook.
        > I always fact-check whatever I read on Facebook!

